# hilarious video of a guy slamming in the chairlift



## chazzz27 (Mar 24, 2013)

ski lift fail at Stratton VT - YouTube

one more reason why snowboarding is better then skiing, dont have to worry about something like this^.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

wtf happened?!

and did you join just to hate on skiiers :dunno:


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Didn't keep the tips up! 

Goodbye knee.


----------



## chazzz27 (Mar 24, 2013)

ThisIsSnow said:


> wtf happened?!
> 
> and did you join just to hate on skiiers :dunno:


his tip went under the lip of the landing, and no ive been a memeber here a while just my first post. Also i tried skiing for the first time in ten years today! Not hating on skiers just wanted to share this hilarious moment with the world.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess stratton doesnt have enough "keep tips up" signs


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

somewhere I missed the humor in this !!! You can hear that motor on the lift start to rev up when his knee was pinned in there. Screaming in pain...again no humor in that

I did see a teenager get drug off the chair today as he turned his board sideways after boarding, the chair came down and he caught his edge in the snow and it pulled him off. Good thing he wasn't high up and the lifty were watching


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

chazzz27 said:


> ski lift fail at Stratton VT - YouTube
> 
> one more reason why snowboarding is better then skiing, dont have to worry about something like this^.


Sucked for him, but I fear far more bad things happening to me getting on/off the lift on my board than I ever did on skis. I'm also more of a danger to others because if you stand in the unload area where you should clear the eff out I might just run straight into you.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Kenai said:


> Sucked for him, but I fear far more bad things happening to me getting on/off the lift on my board than I ever did on skis. I'm also more of a danger to others because if you stand in the unload area where you should clear the eff out I might just run straight into you.


hey ppl gotta learn lessons the hill the hard way sometimes. Clear the damn unloading area. I envy east coast lifties sometimes. They have to see some hilarious shit season to season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, that dude got wrecked.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Haha shit gotta learn somehow... you kbow that hurt way dude was screaming tho. Anyone ever peeped that t-bar fail video on YouTube that kept me laughing for days! The other day these two teenage girls were not paying attention and rode all the way around to the stop gate before they climbed off...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ThisIsSnow said:


> wtf happened?!
> 
> and did you join just to hate on skiiers :dunno:


So what if he did?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Same thing happen a week ago at Luv, mid load point on chair #2.

Faceplanted the dude pretty bad, and guess what!!! it was a *SNOWBOARDER*


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Not funny at all. :icon_scratch:


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

2hipp4u said:


> Same thing happen a week ago at Luv, mid load point on chair #2.
> 
> 
> 
> Faceplanted the dude pretty bad, and guess what!!! it was a *SNOWBOARDER*



That's cause Luv has some shitty lifts and unloading areas. Place is a gem but those lifts, eh.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That didn't look funny at all to me. Looked like a blown knee and that sucks.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea u guys are right. It's not that funny. I think I initially laughed because I just don't see how ppl, skiers especially, fuck up on the lifts that slow down. If he blew his knee that would definitely blow


----------



## chazzz27 (Mar 24, 2013)

He got up after the incident and was limping slightly but i don think it was a blown knee if anything it could have been a concussion because of how hard he hit the ground. He looked a bit confused.


----------



## bsrkoacar (Dec 1, 2011)

I saw a guy do the exact same thing last year. For some reason decided to swing his skis at the last minute and they stuck into the snow. He ended up falling out of his chair and into the safety net before the lift exit. He was fine, just a bit embarrassed. I found it absolutely hilarious though.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Couple of years ago the Lodge chair loading area on Seymour was poorly groomed and too low to the snow. Boarders were having a problem where the toe edge would catch as it was dragged under the chair. I saw a couple of people get pulled right off the chair before it lifted high enough to allow them to get the board off the snow.

Granted that noobs are going to crash, a lot of times the fault is with the lifties not maintaining the loading or unloading area properly.


----------

